# Just for laughs



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I know the CWI crew would laugh/cringe at this:


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Snort
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL .. so what's the poster's name? Joseph?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh. Unless she didn't leave it and a friend left it?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone ever tried on of those on a dog?


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

My God, this woman is going to have a field day with her husband.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

:rofl::rofl:

Poor guy!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Forest said:


> Anyone ever tried on of those on a dog?


Wouldn't work on my dog, her back isn't flat enough to set things on for pictures.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

A guy that lived a couple of doors down from me had something like that happen to him. His girlfriend insisted on staying a "virgin" until marriage. They did everything but and weren't careful enough with where they got his semen and she ended up pregnant. 

Nobody had any reason to doubt her story. They ended up married and have 4 kids last I heard.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> A guy that lived a couple of doors down from me had something like that happen to him. His girlfriend insisted on staying a "virgin" until marriage. They did everything but and weren't careful enough with where they got his semen and she ended up pregnant.
> 
> Nobody had any reason to doubt her story. They ended up married and have 4 kids last I heard.


 Are any of them his though?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> A guy that lived a couple of doors down from me had something like that happen to him. His girlfriend insisted on staying a "virgin" until marriage. They did everything but and weren't careful enough with where they got his semen and she ended up pregnant.
> 
> Nobody had any reason to doubt her story. They ended up married and have 4 kids last I heard.


Do the kids help collect the tolls on the bridge he bought?


----------



## Riley_Z (Jan 29, 2014)

funny


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Forest said:


> Anyone ever tried on of those on a dog?


My dog found one in the trash and joyfully took it into the back yard where I found it. It must have smelled disgusting, which made it the perfect toy for the dog to put in his mouth!

(my wife said the daughter said it was a friend's who did the test at our house....  )


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

When was that posted, because that might be the first part of a 2-part story. 

Because I saw this on facebook a few days ago:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

I like Kane.:smthumbup:


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

yea Kane is cool


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I worked at a hotel and was hired as a security guard for a NFL team that stayed there for their summer training camp. One of the team staffers had a fling with one of the housekeepers...while her husband was doing a seasonal job in Mexico. She got pregnant...so when hubby came back and she still wasn't pregnant long enough to show...let's just say she made sure that hubby would believe the kid was his. I never heard if he caught on, but we often wondered if "dad" ever wondered why his kid was a few shades darker in melanin.


----------

